# Russian Doberman????



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Ok so my husband and I were with friends also with thier two V's, at the Newark Game fair uk. 4 V's altogether, they did look an amazing site, we couldn't walk far without being stopped, I am sure you've all had this experience, when one guy stopped us and said "oh cool you've got Russian Dobermans" well we nearly fell about laughing. I know there have been some other discussions about what people call our V's but this one has got to be the funniest... ;D


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Haha! 

All I can say: DOUGHNUT! ;D


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

That's too funny. I've never gotten anything too out of the ordinary. Usually people ask if my v's are Weimareiner's, Rhodesian Ridgeback's or Redbone Coonhound's - or the occasional "Red Lab".


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

My personal favorite was being asked if our boy was a dalmatian! I think we have the worlds first solid color dalmatian then!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

used to get Rhodesian Ridgeback a lot, now it's just "what is she?"


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

We had Bassett hound once !


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Kb87 - I'm sure your solid red Dalmatian is very appealing. Haha. That's a new one to me. My guy is a vizsla/black mouth cur mix, looks like a vizsla with black nose and chin with black eyeliner. He really does look like a 45 lb Rhodesian, so we hear that the most. I hear Dachshund every once and a while which surprises me cause I've never seen a 45 lb wiener dog.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Kb 87 , it's funny about the Dalmatian! If asked about my dog ( when he's not around) and no one knows what a v is, I will say 'like a pointer or Weimaraner. If people are still stumped, I'll say 'imagine a Dalmatian, take its spots away, and paint it orange!'


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Cooperman - we were also at the Newark country fair last weekend. Where you there on Saturday? We met a few V's, all of which were lovely, and had a good chat re all things vizsla. We have an eight month old V called Ester. She has been mistaken for a weimeraner before!??


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Pippy No we were there Sunday, we too saw a couple of others, sorry to have missed you. Cooper is 2 and Kenzie is 1 3/4. If you are interested there are a few of us going on a mini wizz in the morning Sunday 21st about 50 mins from the Newark showground, there will be def 8 V's for fun play and zoomies. Ages ranging from 5 months to 4 years..


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Would love to come if possible. Whereabouts is everyone meeting? I am on the notts/derbyshire border.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi pippy. S60 5pu. Washfield lane. Treeton south yorkshire. All the way to the bottom of the hill. Parking at the side of the road. Meet at 11am if you coming i advise Wellies.


----------

